# Pulled over today...QUESTION



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I was pulled over in Hingham today. Right on George Washington Blvd I was travelling in the left lane at about 50 mph, I knew how fast i was going. There are always officers who sit in the courthouse lot pulling radar usually getting the people coming into Hull because they dont see him, so I would not go too much over the speed limit there for obvious reasons. As I went by him he pulled out and I immediately got in the right lane. After about 1/2 mile he hit the lights and I pulled over. I did not argue and I respectfully accepted the citration. The officer cited me for 63 in a 45, but next to that didnt write how he cited me or verbally told me how he cited me, he just said I cited you for 63 in 45, have a good day and be safe, and I was not going to argue with him on the side of the road there, but I figured some of you might be able to help me, is this ticket valid since he did not say or write how he got me at that speed, or is this something that should just be taken up in court? thanks


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe you have a valid appeal if the officer who issued the cite made that mistake and also issued the cite without his hat on. I say if he gave you the cite without his department issued hat on you should appeal it. In Massachusetts Common Law an officer gains his authority from his hat badge. So if he does not have it on he does not have any authority to issue the cite.

Good Luck and Go With God!


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

b2foley said:


> I figured some of you might be able to help me,


Pay the ticket and slow down. Glad I could help.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

b2foley said:


> I was travelling in the left lane at about 50 mph, I knew how fast i was going.


If you knew how fast you were going why do you say about 50? The officer knew how fast you were going it was 63. Like fra444 states if he wasnt wearing his hat you should be all set.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

haha you guys and the hat thing, he was definitely wearing his hat and he was pretty professional. so you think that it has a good chance of flying in court then if i appeal?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

"If you knew how fast you were going why do you say about 50? The officer knew how fast you were going it was 63. Like fra444 states if he wasnt wearing his hat you should be all set."
....But how does he know that, he didnt say how he determined that speed and left all of the boxes blank next to the speed _63_in a_45__


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

b2foley, may I ask what you do for work?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

sure, Im a student at Bridgewater State College. Why?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

b2foley said:


> haha you guys and the hat thing, he was definitely wearing his hat and he was pretty professional. so you think that it has a good chance of flying in court then if i appeal?


 You really take alot of the fun out of this when you actually do research before posting b2foley!


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

i think if youw alk into court with nothing better to say than " i didnt do it", you'll get the pretty standard deal of reducing the fine to the minimum of 1-10 over and a 100 dollar fine, which you'll take becuase you think its a dandy deal right up until your insurance company pull your pants down in 30 days.

unless you have factual evidence to support your case, just write the check and bend over anyway. 

or you can appeal twice and guarantee the officer 8hrs of court pay, which im sure he wont mind since he has a case and you have a waste of time.

go to traffic court one day on your day off and just sit and watch. listen to how many "i didnt do its" walk away with a n/r judgement. then decided whether or not you want to waste a days pay on your own i didnt do it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

fra444 said:


> I believe you have a valid appeal if the officer who issued the cite made that mistake and also issued the cite without his hat on. I say if he gave you the cite without his department issued hat on you should appeal it. In Massachusetts Common Law an officer gains his authority from his hat badge. So if he does not have it on he does not have any authority to issue the cite.
> 
> Good Luck and Go With God!


M.G.L - Chapter 90, Section 1

PART I. ADMINISTRATION OF THE GOVERNMENT

TITLE XIV. PUBLIC WAYS AND WORKS

CHAPTER 90. MOTOR VEHICLES AND AIRCRAFT

MOTOR VEHICLES 
Chapter 90: Section 1. Definitions

"Police officer'' or "officer'', any constable or other officer authorized to make arrest or serve process, *provided he is in uniform or displays his badge of office.*
*-------------------------------------------------------------*

Not only is it Common Law but Ma. General Laws Ch.90
section 1 addresses the hat issue.

It used to be that all the officer needed was his badge on his shirt.

This liberal state took it one step further and ruled that *all* badges issued must be displayed.

Since the department issues him a hat and badge, then that too needs to be displayed.

Check off the box on the back of the citation requesting a civil hearing within 21 days and mail it in.

I'm not sure if it's laziness or cops just don't like hats. But they do it all the time.

(Ever notice the MSP always have their hats on? They're big on Motor Vehicle law and it shows their knowledge of the law)

Hope this helps.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

b2foley said:


> sure, Im a student at Bridgewater State College. Why?


Because you don't seem very smart. That's why.

Say a professor marked 45 out of 63 questions on a test wrong, and you really think you shoud've gotten 50 of them correct. Would you go to the professors's colleauges at the school and b*tch and, with a bit of a cocky attitude ("I know how many I got right!"), complain about him to all his friends about how he was wrong and shouldn't have done you wrong?

With the amount of information you provided, any officer in the department has the easy ability to figure out who you are--(3/22/09 before 5 pm, 63 in a 45, Washington Blvd, Hingham)--and not be as friendly in the furture. I'm just advising you such a question wasn't wise, as would be complaining to your professor's friends.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Because you don't seem very smart. That's why.
> 
> Say a professor marked 45 out of 63 questions on a test wrong, and you really think you shoud've gotten 50 of them correct. Would you go to the professors's colleauges at the school and b*tch and, with a bit of a cocky attitude ("I know how many I got right!"), complain about him to all his friends about how he was wrong and shouldn't have done you wrong?
> 
> With the amount of information you provided, any officer in the department has the easy ability to figure out who you are--(3/22/09 before 5 pm, 63 in a 45, Washington Blvd, Hingham)--and not be as friendly in the furture. I'm just advising you such a question wasn't wise, as would be complaining to your professor's friends.


 Please understand something about Obie b2foley. Obie recently started a new diet and has been a little cranky. He will be much nicer once he looses the 65 pounds he has set out to loose!


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ray, why don't you ever have your hat on?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

yea i know otc, thanks. im pretty sure half you cops on here anyway are small town cops with lights in their personal vehicles to make themselves feel better, so get a real job and maybe take the civil service test and get on a city dept? or just lose the attitude and scrape all the blue line stickers off of your car because i know you have 5 or 6 of them on there, right above that blue line license plate. and dont forget the one next to the scanner in your car, so thanks for the serious posts from earlier, and yea good luck finding me, i dont drive through brookfield or any of your other hick towns, peace


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

With or without my hat on Brion you shall!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Hats on Cops*



BRION24 said:


> Ray, why don't you ever have your hat on?


Hats are great for parades, details, roll call, funerals etc etc. An individual Officer should be able to make a BIG BOY decision as to whether they want to wear a hat on a car stop, domestic etc etc. In my opinion a hat gets in my way and can be a distraction while I am out on the street (it blocks my upward view, what if someone is hiding in the ceiling panel etc?). When I am in the shit I really don't care if the bad guy thinks I look nice with a hat on. Again, there is a time and a place for a HAT, but in my opinion they can be more of a distraction than anything else. Stay safe.........


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

b2foley said:


> I was pulled over in Hingham today. Right on George Washington Blvd I was travelling in the left lane at about 50 mph, I knew how fast i was going. There are always officers who sit in the courthouse lot pulling radar usually getting the people coming into Hull because they dont see him, so I would not go too much over the speed limit there for obvious reasons. As I went by him he pulled out and I immediately got in the right lane. After about 1/2 mile he hit the lights and I pulled over. I did not argue and I respectfully accepted the citration. The officer cited me for 63 in a 45, but next to that didnt write how he cited me or verbally told me how he cited me, he just said I cited you for 63 in 45, have a good day and be safe, and I was not going to argue with him on the side of the road there, but I figured some of you might be able to help me, is this ticket valid since he did not say or write how he got me at that speed, or is this something that should just be taken up in court? thanks


I'll give you the same advice I gave everyone I ever cited. You may either pay the fine or ask for a hearing. Why I would even provide a nifty little envelope in which they could take advantage of said advice. Have a nice day.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

b2foley said:


> yea i know otc, thanks. im pretty sure half you cops on here anyway are small town cops with lights in their personal vehicles to make themselves feel better, so get a real job and maybe take the civil service test and get on a city dept? or just lose the attitude and scrape all the blue line stickers off of your car because i know you have 5 or 6 of them on there, right above that blue line license plate. and dont forget the one next to the scanner in your car, so thanks for the serious posts from earlier, and yea good luck finding me, i dont drive through brookfield or any of your other hick towns, peace


I think someone needs a nap. :musicboo::musicboo::musicboo:



b2foley said:


> sure, Im a student at Bridgewater State College. Why?


Why dont you go away and check back when you have had some actual life experiance.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

b2foley said:


> yea i know otc, thanks. im pretty sure *half you cops on here anyway are small town cops with lights in their personal vehicles* to make themselves feel better, so get a real job and maybe *take the* *civil service test and get on a city dept?* or just lose the attitude and *scrape all the blue line stickers off of your car because i know you have 5 or 6 of them on there*, right above that blue line license plate. *and dont forget the one next to the scanner in your car,* so thanks for the serious posts from earlier, *and yea good luck finding me,* i dont drive through brookfield or any of your other hick towns, peace


That looks to me that a member is fucking around...

and BTW what the hell is a "citration"????


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> and BTW what the hell is a "citration"????


I don't know, but orange you glad you don't have one, unlike the OP?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

ha ha.. LOL NE!!!!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

b2gay, pay the fine and STFU


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> I'll give you the same advice I gave everyone I ever cited. You may either pay the fine or ask for a hearing. Why I would even provide a nifty little envelope in which they could take advantage of said advice. Have a nice day.


Wow, you give people envelopes? If I deal with a douche, like b2assholey, I keep the envelope and tell them to follow the directions on the back of the citation. Fuck 'em, let them spring for the envelope.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

new guy said:


> Pay the ticket and slow down. Glad I could help.


I vehemently disagree ! YOu need to APPEAL this injustice as far as the law allows.Its time the victims of these renegade officers made a stand and fought back EVERY ticket.Thank you so much for brining this to our attention sir.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Again I agree with jap! He is wise beyond his 28 years he has been on this earth! One of the wisest young people I have had the privilege to meet..........& greet! lol


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Wow, you give people envelopes? If I deal with a douche, like b2assholey, I keep the envelope and tell them to follow the directions on the back of the citation. Fuck 'em, let them spring for the envelope.


I was always a public service kind of guy. You know.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMAO Ya cc thats IT!!


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

b2foley said:


> yea i know otc, thanks. im pretty sure half you cops on here anyway are small town cops with lights in their personal vehicles to make themselves feel better, so get a real job and maybe take the civil service test and get on a city dept? or just lose the attitude and scrape all the blue line stickers off of your car because i know you have 5 or 6 of them on there, right above that blue line license plate. and dont forget the one next to the scanner in your car, so thanks for the serious posts from earlier, and yea good luck finding me, i dont drive through brookfield or any of your other hick towns, peace


-Now I see why you got written. Good luck with your appeal, kid. Save your pennies.....you're going to need 'em for that insurance surcharge.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> Surfer dude.... looks like a whacker whiner to me!
> 
> b2foley - OnCape Member - Your destination guide to Cape Cod and the Islands=


Jesus you could park the officers cruiser that wrote him the cite on that forehead!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

RodneyFarva said:


> That looks to me that a member is fucking around...


I don't think so. I can't envision any of our members looking this retarded:









Brandon Foley = whiny cunt. Pay the fine, bitch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL, Andy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

b2foley said:


> yea i know otc, thanks. im pretty sure half you cops on here anyway are small town cops with lights in their personal vehicles to make themselves feel better, so get a real job and maybe take the civil service test and get on a city dept? or just lose the attitude and scrape all the blue line stickers off of your car because i know you have 5 or 6 of them on there, right above that blue line license plate. and dont forget the one next to the scanner in your car, so thanks for the serious posts from earlier, and yea good luck finding me, *i dont drive through brookfield or any of your other hick towns, peace*


I'm sure we have a few guys in your area. I gave up all of my TBL stickers and LED's for Lent. TYVM


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

omg.......... too bad I slept thru this earlier. hahahahahha


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hell, now I know the radar read was correct...can you imagine the signal kickback of that forehead?

Man, if I was 19 with a receding hairline like that I'd be taking Rogaine as if it were jelly beans.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

"We got this one guy, Mongo, he's got a forehead like a drive-in movie theater"


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

YouTube - All About The Benjamins - Funny Clips


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This thread is a train wreck


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Liberal little shit. If he wants to come up with crazy ass rules the officer broke. Wait till he sees what crazy ass Chapt 90 laws I can make up.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Damn! Is that Rocky Dennis?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> That looks to me that a member is fucking around...
> 
> and BTW what the hell is a "citration"????


Citration defined means one of two things. 1) a Police Officer on this site just trying to stir things up OR 2) a jackball non-cop on this site who is yet another who feels they didn't deserve a ticket for no other reason than it's just not fair, booh hoo......


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I love Ask A Cop.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I love Ask A Cop.


 I'm with ya there,. This is some funny shit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

b2foley said:


> and yea good luck finding me,


You've already been found, Brandon.

The first rule of trolling is to select a screen name that you haven't used on at least two other websites.

Surf's up, dude.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

CJIS said:


> This thread is a train wreck


You are absolutely right this thread is a train wreck, hows this:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

b2foley said:


> yea i know otc, thanks. im pretty sure half you cops on here anyway are small town cops with lights in their personal vehicles to make themselves feel better, so get a real job and maybe take the civil service test and get on a city dept? or just lose the attitude and scrape all the blue line stickers off of your car because i know you have 5 or 6 of them on there, right above that blue line license plate. and dont forget the one next to the scanner in your car, so thanks for the serious posts from earlier, and yea good luck finding me, i dont drive through brookfield or any of your other hick towns, peace


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Hell, now I know the radar read was correct...can you imagine the signal kickback of that forehead?
> 
> Man, if I was 19 with a receding hairline like that I'd be taking Rogaine as if it were jelly beans.


Ron Howard territory, looks like...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This thread gets funnier every time I open it. And I'm pretty sure there are a few BSC students on this site.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im always stunned how stupid people can be.To come on a LE site and talk trash thinkin theyre undetectable.These will be the same whiners that bitch cause their past indiscretions caught up with them in a few years.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He was nailed the second he posted


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

That right there is why I refuse to be photographed with douche bags.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I suspect that some members have a lot more information about Brandon than they're willing to post publicly. :innocent:

This stuff never gets old....always makes me laugh.

EDIT: http://www.facebook.com/people/Brandon-Foley/1233960062


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

That is priceless!!!!!


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> This thread gets funnier every time I open it. And I'm pretty sure there are a few BSC students on this site.


Not one myself but I have many, many friends who are since I'm from the area. I could find out plenty with a couple calls


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

NoSoupForYou said:


> Not one myself but I have many, many friends who are since I'm from the area. I could find out plenty with a couple calls


That is your mission, should you choose to accept it. This post will self-destruct in 10 seconds.


----------



## Ajax UOG (Dec 9, 2008)

this thread deliveres


----------



## redtargetarea (May 7, 2004)

I would like you to meet the classic "BSC I am a CJ major" I do my best to weed them out during the booking process. We deal with these types everyday. I work at BSC and proud of it. Not one of these idiots would ever consider mouthing off about us not being real cops, they get their stuff squared away week 2 of freshman year. I am familiar with this tool bag, and will be happy to meet him soon. Brandon Foley knock, knock.....I will be sure to scrape of YOUR blue line.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

This just keeps getting better and better.....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Ahhhhhh.....spring brings out all the idiots on masscops.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

redtargetarea said:


> I am familiar with this tool bag, and will be happy to to meet him soon.


You might want to remind Brandon he's lucky he decided to talk shit on a message board populated with cops, because we're just having some fun at his expense. Some other Internet sites have members that aren't nearly as forgiving, and if we could find him that quickly, so could they.


----------



## redtargetarea (May 7, 2004)

Look at the BSC website anyone can drive by his building. The website is nice enough to list his address.


----------



## Ajax UOG (Dec 9, 2008)

hair club for men


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope thats his sister, they look identical minus the hair.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

I went to the dentist today. Now my face hurts more from laughing at this dildo. :L:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

7costanza said:


>


 DUDE! I almost spit my beer all over my computer because of that pic LMFAO!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think the kid got the point... At least I hope he did. 

Shut her down captian.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

We can't stop just yet. I looked forward to getting off shift so I can laugh some more.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> BTW what the hell is a "citration"????


Citration: from the words citation and castration, what happens when an idiot complains about his ticket and/or the officer that issued said ticket in the Ask A Cop forum.


----------

